# Specktra Gallery is here for you to use!



## Janice (May 4, 2005)

Need a place to upload your photos so you can post them in your FOTD thread? Want to have your own photo album to share with people? 

Specktra has a gallery for function for you to use! 

http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/


----------



## tabgirl (May 11, 2005)

I have tried to use the gallery here, but I always get errors on upload (probably the bleach) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!!


----------



## Janice (May 11, 2005)

If you try again and it gives you an error you should copy and paste it in this thread so we can help figure out whats wrong.


----------



## RRRose (May 13, 2005)

I always get this message: Your uploaded file is too large or corrupted.

I've tried resizing it and saving it under a different name. =/


----------



## Janice (May 13, 2005)

The file size may be too large, not the actual pixels. Try turning the "quality" setting down so the file size will be smaller. HTH


----------



## RRRose (May 13, 2005)

It worked now, thanks! =)


----------



## Janice (May 13, 2005)

Great! YW!


----------



## user3 (Dec 28, 2005)

I just wanted to remind all the lovely Specktra members that we now have a SWATCH GALLERY and any member is free to upload their swatches to this Gallery. Simply pick Swatch Gallery when uploading the picture. This is a great resource that we have on Specktra. It will also allow you to free up any space from your own web sites or photo albums. Don't forget to add the product name so when other members do a search they can find it.

This gallery is not just for MAC products. So have fun swatching away!


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh one more fun feature I don't think many people are aware of, is the reply feature in the gallery. You can ask questions and leave comments under pics. You can also rate pics.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

This Is Great Thanks!


----------



## orodwen (Feb 11, 2006)

outta curiosity, when did the little specktra.net logo start up w/ the UL'd pictures?  it has been a couple months since i fiddled around w/ ULing pics & so it's been relatively recent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia!


----------



## Janice (Feb 11, 2006)

About a month ago, HTHS.


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Many have asked how to delete their pics in the gallery.
Here is some help
Go to Gallery > Go to the Gallery where the pic is ex: Swatch Gallery> Find the pic and click in it>Go to Image Tools > Click edit Image > Check box To Delete this image > Click Delete.


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_The file size may be too large, not the actual pixels. Try turning the "quality" setting down so the file size will be smaller. HTH_

 

I having the same problem with posting a picture. But not sure of how to change the quality setting down. Is that the editing program on the computer when converting or is it something to do with my digital camera???


----------



## user3 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicemeka* 
_I having the same problem with posting a picture. But not sure of how to change the quality setting down. Is that the editing program on the computer when converting or is it something to do with my digital camera???_

 

You can change it on your camera or in the software you use to edit your pics.

Also make sure the pics are put into formats that Specktra accepts.
When you upload a pic right above the up load you will see View Allowed Extensions this will show you the size limits and formats accepted.

I have uploaded some huge files that are in high quality so I know it can be done.


----------

